# Galveston vs Freeport for home base ?



## swimdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi 
I am thinking hard about moving from the yacht basin in Galveston to Freeport and was wanting to get any opinions as to pros and con's from others who have done so. I know the grass is always greener on the other side or in the case the water is clearer but I know there must be some drawbacks.

also, does anyone know of any QUALIFIED yamaha mechanics that work in the Freeport area? I don't have a trailer and don't want to pay someone $100/hr to drive back and forth.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I fished out of Galveston for years, moved to freeport because of deeper water quicker and i wouldn't have to run as far. BUT, i found myself still running 45 and 60 miles, but just me i like it better, farther to drive, but my truck gets better mileage than the boat. My .02


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I also moved to Freeprot from Galveston due to deeper water being much closer. Like above, all I did was start fishing deeper water. If you move, don't count on burning less fuel to fish, count on fishing deeper water for the same amount of fuel. Theres not much to see around there and only a few places to eat. Nothing like Galveston/Clear Lake. On the other hand it's really close to the jetties and lots of support for fishing.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I moved from GYB to Freeport, and then back to GYB.

Like all those have said before, you will not save fuel or rent money - probably will spend a little more.

For me, it was the lack of a social network like I have on the docks of GYB. Offshore fishing is not all I do with my boat - I also like to hang out on the docks and tinker on it, drink a beer and shoot the breeze with friends, swim in the pool.

Also - I have 2 young boys that love to fish off the docks - not real easy in the Drystacks.

Just my .02

The deeper water fishing was better out of Freeport and the run out of the jetties is much shorter.


----------

